# Is It The Start Of Something...



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Well I guess it would come as no surprise that after only just over a week I have taken delivery of the first (of no doubt many) watches off the forum... a rather lovely Poljot Alarm Traveller









*Poljot Alarm Traveller Cal. 2612 with 20mm RLT Nylon Strap*



















Got to say that the first time I saw one of these modern Poljot's on the forum I fell in love with them... missed out on a straight Alarm version when this Traveller popped up (originally one of James' from Canada) and so I figured I'd see what they were like and am pleased to say this is certainly the start of a Poljot collection for sure









So going to keep my eyes peeled for a standard Alarm version and then one of the tasty Aviator versions, hopefully one of the black on black versions I've see about









A rather happy Jon on his birthday


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Jon, nice watch. I actually wanted this one, but funds are short and the 710 complains how many watches I already have

(I also have another 4 incoming, but don't tell her that  ) and at Â£40 a nice little bargain.

Oh, and by the way:










Regards

Mark


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

I love that watch!


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Great watch









It's great to see our dear Poltjot, that just a year was close to disappear, is doing better day by day

s!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Â£40! bugger, I never saw that







Right up my street that, I like the double tiered world bezel and it looks a nice size too.

Which bezel rotates the world times?

What size is it, 40/42mm?

Wanna sell it?


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Nice watch, I love 12, 3, 6, 9 dial layouts. Theres a chrono version of this with the 3133 movement - thats very nice too. Whats the alarm like then?..

BTW - Is that a Cossie Escort in the car park in the first pic?.. yours?..









Rich


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Cheers guys... I'm taken with it though the 710 is like "what the hell is that?"









MarkF - The left hand bezel rotates the time zones though it doesn't "lock" down and can be spun fairly easily. I guess the watch looks bigger than it is as the case measures 38mm exc. crowns... and no, I don't want to sell it









r1ch - The chrono is something that I will certainly be keeping an eye out for! The alarm is just as it's described, a little hammer thing tapping on a pin... so metallic tapping and a little vibration, quite cool really and especially in a mechanical watch







And well spotted, that was indeed an Escort Cosworth in the background... not mine but my offices are above a tuning and rolling road centre so it was just something they were working on!

Anyhow, took a lume shot yesterday... it's nice and bright/clear (unlike my blurry pic!)


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Sad as I am I just did a bit of a photo shoot with the Poljot and have uploaded a page on my site:










More pics and deatils: http://www.mdracing.co.uk/poljot_alarm.asp


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Very nice pictures; they make me miss it...


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Very nice I like that, like the Cossie too


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Can't edit an earlier post but the case isn't 38mm but 40mm as suggested









Chris... just keep thinking of that Speedmaster... speedmaster... speedmaster [repeat to fade]


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

chris l said:


> Very nice pictures; they make me miss it...


yes make me miss it too before you missed it









can't keep em all


----------

